# Wo erkenn ich Die Version von company of heroes ?



## driver0110 (23. November 2008)

Hallo

habe dieses Spiel gekauft,wie sehe ich die Version, weil es so viele Patches gibt ?

danke

driver


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2008)

driver0110 am 23.11.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> habe dieses Spiel gekauft,wie sehe ich die Version, weil es so viele Patches gibt ?
> 
> ...



normalerweise beinhaltet der aktuellste platch auch die vorigen - oder steht da extra dabei " nur von V1.3 auf 1.5" oder so was?


ansonsten: oft steht die version bei games kline in einer ecke im hauptmenü, oder es gibt nen menüpunkt, ggf. steht es dann bei den optionen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2008)

driver0110 am 23.11.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> habe dieses Spiel gekauft,wie sehe ich die Version, weil es so viele Patches gibt ?
> 
> ...




hmm, das spiel hat doch einen auto- updater.
einfach installieren und starten- den rest macht das spiel.


----------

